# New build what grass



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

So as the subject says we are building a new house in Crossville Tennessee which is in the transition zone. I would like any advice about TifTuf Bermuda for the area. I love it at my current house in North Georgia and wanted to know if anyone with experience in Tennessee thinks it will be ok for that area. Will be about 4500 sq ft full sun. Thanks Raymond


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Tinsmith292 said:


> So as the subject says we are building a new house in Crossville Tennessee which is in the transition zone. I would like any advice about TifTuf Bermuda for the area. I love it at my current house in North Georgia and wanted to know if anyone with experience in Tennessee thinks it will be ok for that area. Will be about 4500 sq ft full sun. Thanks Raymond


I do not have tiftuf but common Bermuda grows well in our climate. I know Crossville is a little cooler than here due to your elevation. Full sun will be a bonus for you. You also get more rain up there than we do. I wouldn't anticipate you having an issue with hybrid Bermuda. There are several on here growing Bermuda in Knoxville and Nashville.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont have experience, but Tahoma 31 seems to do very good in the northern areas.


----------



## Tinsmith292 (Oct 2, 2018)

Ty you both. I was wondering about the Tahoma31. I'll have to research it


----------

